# Moving to Irapuato



## Bnelson929 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello everyone! My husband just got a job in Silao and we will be moving to Irapuato very soon. I was wondering if anyone had opinions on the schools in Irapuato. While we visited the area we looked at Akexander Bain, Kipling, and Colegio de Bosque. Are there any groups that meet up weekly? Any activities for children? Thank you in advance!


----------



## 2ndtime (Aug 7, 2015)

*Living Budget For Irapuato*

Hello, First post in this thread from 2ndtime 
>
I am asking for some feedback on my budget from those LIVING IN IRAPUATO or know about it.
>
I lived In Guadalajara from 1985 to 1990. I still speak a very respectable Spanish. 
>
I have been in Mexico 2006-2009 various places on business for 2-3 days quick hit and run south of DF and always in nice hotels. Those days are gone (sad story) 
>
Below is my NOW net per month USD budget ( I think in dollars for now) to live. 
I will walk the neighborhoods and find my own apartment in a 100% Spanish speaking area. 
>
QUESTION: In today’s market, is it possible to rent long term simple, clean 1 (maybe 2) bedroom apartment (furnished /amueblado) (Not Gated) in an “OK” area (I am very comfortable in my ‘presence’ and my Spanish), with the BELOW following budget (USD )
>
RENT	450/475
Electric and Gas	75
Food At Home	300
Water	40
Internet (Fastest)	85
Direct TV	50
Cell Phones	$50
Entertainment	100
Mail Forwarding Svc	40
Toileties / Meds	15
Public Transp	75
Misc	75
Total 1355
International Medical Insurance is already paid for 
>
(Entertainment is dining out 2-4 times a week at an everyday local restaurant and enjoying live music and movies any nights of the week I want.
>
Muchas Gracias or know about it.
>
I lived In Guadalajara from 1985 to 1990. I still speak a very respectable Spanish. 
>
I have been in Mexico 2006-2009 various places on business for 2-3 days quick hit and run south of DF and always in nice hotels. Those days are gone (sad story) 
>
Below is my NOW net per month USD budget ( I think in dollars for now) to live. 
I will walk the neighborhoods and find my own apartment in a 100% Spanish speaking area. 
>
QUESTION: In today’s market, is it possible to rent long term simple, clean 1 (maybe 2) bedroom apartment (furnished /amueblado) (Not Gated) in an “OK” area (I am very comfortable in my ‘presence’ and my Spanish), with the BELOW following budget (USD )
>
RENT	450/475
Electric and Gas	75
Food At Home	300
Water	40
Internet (Fastest)	85
Direct TV	50
Cell Phones	$50
Entertainment	100
Mail Forwarding Svc	40
Toileties / Meds	15
Public Transp	75
Misc	75
Total 1355
International Medical Insurance is already paid for 
>
(Entertainment is dining out 2-4 times a week at an everyday local restaurant and enjoying live music and movies any nights of the week I want.
>
Muchas Gracias


----------

